# Star Wars Episode 9: Neue Gerüchte um Rückkehr eines alten Bekannten



## Darkmoon76 (18. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Neue Gerüchte um Rückkehr eines alten Bekannten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Neue Gerüchte um Rückkehr eines alten Bekannten*


----------



## Siriuz (18. Juni 2018)

..."Landos Tochter...". Ok.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Juni 2018)

Raumschiffe sind bestimmt mit dabei.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartodis (19. Juni 2018)

Seit gefühlt alle 5-6 Monate ein neuer Star Wars Film erscheint, habe ich irgendwie das große Interesse verloren. Früher war Star Wars noch was Besonderes, heute nur noch ein Franchise von vielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2018)

es war jetzt 1x (in Worten: EINMAL)  das ca. 6 Monate zwischen den Filmen, dafür kommt der nächste erst in 1,5 Jahren (Episode IX - Dezember 2019) also mal nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Kartodis (19. Juni 2018)

Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch *gefühlt* alle 6 Monate. Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum Star Wars schlecht zu machen. Es hat für mich einfach den Status etwas Besonderes verloren. Ich weiß noch als Episode 1 angekündigt wurde. Ich war total am Durchdrehen, nach so langer Zeit wieder einen neuen Star Wars Film zu bekommen. Aktuell ist es mir einfach zu viel. Die Hauptfilmreihe. Spin Offs. Serien. Vergnügungsparks. Ich weiß dass das Business eben so ist, für mich ist es eben jetzt eine Marke wie Marvel, die komplett ausgeschlachtet wird. Es soll jeder seinen Spaß an der Marke und allen möglichen Filmen und Serien haben. Für mich lässt es einfach nach.

Ich frage mich im Übrigen gerade auch, was deinen scharfen Ton mir gegenüber rechtfertigt. Ich habe lediglich ganz gesittet meine Meinung geschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2018)

ich würde eher mal meine Gefühle Erforschen oder Jedipedia
Speziell den Bereich Clonewars und mir dann anschauen, dass die ganzen Aussagen halt falsch sind
Ich meine dass die Aussagen das SW jetzt eine Cashcow wäre, ist halt faktisch Hatergeblubber, sollte allen klar sein, immerhin ist das seit 77 so ...
Aber so war halt Star Wars auch vorher nach EP3 nichts besonderes mehr und man hat nicht mal gute Filme bekommen, wenn man vom Clonewarsfilm absieht, aber der war jetzt nicht so was wofür man ins Kino müsste + man hätte auch noch vielleicht eine Realserie bekommen, was man auch nicht vergessen darf, also selbst sowäre man mit viel Star Wars überschüttet worden


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2018)

Wo war da bitte ein scharfer Ton? Ich habe nur geschrieben dass man nicht übertreiben soll weil diese kurze Pause bisher nu einmal bei SOLO der Fall war.


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Raumschiffe sind bestimmt mit dabei.



Und Aliens!


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich meine dass die Aussagen das SW jetzt eine Cashcow wäre, ist halt faktisch Hatergeblubber, sollte allen klar sein, immerhin ist das seit 77 so ...



Wer hat in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass SW jetzt eine Cashcow wäre? Wieso verdrehst Du eine Aussage wie "zu viel Star Wars" zu "ist jetzt ne Cashcow"? Dir ist es nicht zu viel? Gut für Dich! Aber akzeptiere ENDLICH, dass es anderen zu viel sein kann, ohne es Hatergeblubber zu nennen!


----------



## Orzhov (19. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wer hat in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass SW jetzt eine Cashcow wäre? Wieso verdrehst Du eine Aussage wie "zu viel Star Wars" zu "ist jetzt ne Cashcow"? Dir ist es nicht zu viel? Gut für Dich! Aber akzeptiere ENDLICH, dass es anderen zu viel sein kann, ohne es Hatergeblubber zu nennen!



Gerüchte besagen das auch Blaster wieder dabei sein werden.

Ensira ist einfach nicht in der Lage anzuerkennen das es auch andere Meinungen gibt und diese genau so legitim sind wie die eigene. Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern und gegen das ständige provozieren wird eh nicht vorgangen hier. Was erwartest du?


----------



## Kartodis (19. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wer hat in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass SW jetzt eine Cashcow wäre? Wieso verdrehst Du eine Aussage wie "zu viel Star Wars" zu "ist jetzt ne Cashcow"? Dir ist es nicht zu viel? Gut für Dich! Aber akzeptiere ENDLICH, dass es anderen zu viel sein kann, ohne es Hatergeblubber zu nennen!



Also ich habe das weiter oben schon so geschrieben. Dazu stehe ich aber auch. Ist aber auch nicht so, dass ich dass nicht verstehen würde.  Wenn man als Disney Konzern die Marke Star Wars für zig Milliarden kauft, will man seine Ausgaben auch wieder reinholen. 

Die erste Trilogie ist nach wie vor Kult für mich. Ich mag sogar die zweite und die aktuelle Trilogie. Nur das Ganze andere Drumherum wird mir zu viel. Meine Meinung muss man nicht gut finden aber man kann sie tolerieren. So wie ich eben die Meinung anderer auch toleriere.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juni 2018)

Also wegen mir muss Lando nicht mehr vorkommen; Luke und Han sind schon verloren gegangen; wenigstens Lando soll off-screen überleben 
Star Wars als "Cashcow" zu bezeichnen ist imo kein Hate  Klar ist die Marke auch schon vor der Übernahme von Disney ausgenutzt wurden, aber bezogen auf das Medium Film ist jetzt gerade ein gewaltiger Unterschied festzustellen. Seit Episode 7 Ende 2015 sind jetzt vier Filme in weniger als drei Jahren rausgekommen. Und ja, jetzt ist erstmal wieder Pause, aber neben Episode 9 ist eine TV-Serie in Planung sowie ein Boba Fett Film, eine Trilogie von Rian Johnson und Filme, die von den GoT-Producern geleitet werden sollen. Ein Obi Wan-Film scheint auch mehr oder weniger sicher zu sein. Man kann also imo überhaupt nicht bestreiten, dass Disney die Marke Star Wars kräftig ausnutzen will. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht einmal als Kritik; solange die Qualität stimmt, wäre mir das mehr als Recht.


----------



## Kartodis (19. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Man kann also imo überhaupt nicht bestreiten, dass Disney die Marke Star Wars kräftig ausnutzen will. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht einmal als Kritik; solange die Qualität stimmt, wäre mir das mehr als Recht.



So sehe ich das auch. Freu mich ja, wenn dabei was Gutes rauskommt.


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen das auch Blaster wieder dabei sein werden.



Mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Lichtschwerter - und Droiden!



Orzhov schrieb:


> Ensira ist einfach nicht in der Lage anzuerkennen das es auch andere Meinungen gibt und diese genau so legitim sind wie die eigene. Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern und gegen das ständige provozieren wird eh nicht vorgangen hier. Was erwartest du?



Nichts. Ich lasse einfach nur Dampf ab.

Oder äussere mein Unverständnis darüber, dass man partout nicht begreifen will, dass man kein Star Wars Hater sein muss, um Disneys aktuellen Umgang mit der Marke Star Wars Scheisse zu finden. Natürlich gibt es auch Idioten die sich zum Disney-Star Wars sexistisch (zu viele Frauen) und/oder rassistisch (zu viele Nicht-Weisse) äussern - auch hier in den PC Games Threads - aber die werden in aller Regel ziemlich schnell in die Schranken gewiesen, und dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Aber Enisras Dauerfeuer, jegliche Kritik am Disney Star Wars unreflektiert als "Hass" zu kategorisieren, immer wieder dieselben Sprüche in jedem Star Wars Thread lesen zu müssen, naja...

Oder vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur einen schlechten Tag...


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also wegen mir muss Lando nicht mehr vorkommen; Luke und Han sind schon verloren gegangen; wenigstens Lando soll off-screen überleben
> Star Wars als "Cashcow" zu bezeichnen ist imo kein Hate  Klar ist die Marke auch schon vor der Übernahme von Disney ausgenutzt wurden, aber bezogen auf das Medium Film ist jetzt gerade ein gewaltiger Unterschied festzustellen. Seit Episode 7 Ende 2015 sind jetzt vier Filme in weniger als drei Jahren rausgekommen. Und ja, jetzt ist erstmal wieder Pause, aber neben Episode 9 ist eine TV-Serie in Planung sowie ein Boba Fett Film, eine Trilogie von Rian Johnson und Filme, die von den GoT-Producern geleitet werden sollen. Ein Obi Wan-Film scheint auch mehr oder weniger sicher zu sein. Man kann also imo überhaupt nicht bestreiten, dass Disney die Marke Star Wars kräftig ausnutzen will. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht einmal als Kritik; solange die Qualität stimmt, wäre mir das mehr als Recht.



Das nennt man dann eben Nuancen: Ja, Star Wars war schon immer die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Aber während unter George's Regentschaft die Maschinen das Geld mit einem gewissen Augenmass druckten, betreibt Disney genau eines: Inflation


----------



## Orzhov (19. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Lichtschwerter - und Droiden!



Insider spekulieren auch über eine Rückkehr der Podrennen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Nichts. Ich lasse einfach nur Dampf ab.
> 
> Oder äussere mein Unverständnis darüber, dass man partout nicht begreifen will, dass man kein Star Wars Hater sein muss, um Disneys aktuellen Umgang mit der Marke Star Wars Scheisse zu finden. Natürlich gibt es auch Idioten die sich zum Disney-Star Wars sexistisch (zu viele Frauen) und/oder rassistisch (zu viele Nicht-Weisse) äussern - auch hier in den PC Games Threads - aber die werden in aller Regel ziemlich schnell in die Schranken gewiesen, und dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Aber Enisras Dauerfeuer, jegliche Kritik am Disney Star Wars unreflektiert als "Hass" zu kategorisieren, immer wieder dieselben Sprüche in jedem Star Wars Thread lesen zu müssen, naja...
> 
> Oder vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur einen schlechten Tag...



Dieses Verhaltensmuster beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Star Wars.


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Insider spekulieren auch über eine Rückkehr der Podrennen.



Ganz ehrlich, würde mir gefallen! Ich fand das Podrennen etwas vom Besten der Prequels. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Dieses Verhaltensmuster beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Star Wars.



Mag sein, aber andernorts empfinde ich es nun mal nicht als so penetrant wie es beim Thema Star Wars der Fall ist.


----------



## Orzhov (19. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, würde mir gefallen! Ich fand das Podrennen etwas vom Besten der Prequels.



Die Szene war in Ordnung. Mir persönlich gingen so ziemlich alle Szenen mit JarJar Bings auf den Geist. Selten so einen schlechten und überzeichneten comedic relief character gesehen.


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Szene war in Ordnung. Mir persönlich gingen so ziemlich alle Szenen mit JarJar Bings auf den Geist. Selten so einen schlechten und überzeichneten comedic relief character gesehen.



Definitiv, Jar Jar war ein Fehlgriff - dem jedoch GL dann doch irgendwie Rechnung getragen hat, indem Jar Jar in Ep. II Palpatines Griff nach der absoluten Macht legitimiert hat.


----------

